# northern MI black morels?



## clintonking2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)

anybody finding any black morels in the boyne,gaylord,area?


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

I havent been up to my stomping grounds, which is that general area. But I would have to think with the colder nights, they probably havent been popping yet. I'm getting very antsy myself.


----------



## aimus1 (Feb 28, 2011)

clintonking2.0 said:


> anybody finding any black morels in the boyne,gaylord,area?


LMAO :lol: shot yourself in the foot with the antrim county thread.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

We found 81 just a little South of Boyne this weekend.


----------



## clintonking2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)

Matt V said:


> We found 81 just a little South of Boyne this weekend.


Thank you matt v, and aimus what are you the MS sportsman police or just bored. go do some fishing


----------



## trapperray (Apr 30, 2010)

Found a few in Manistee,Co. last weekend,most were drying up.Need some moisture for sure.Muskegon,Co. has been hit and miss also.Good luck and save some for the next shroomer.


----------

